# Will I ever be normal again?



## DJ_Jokah (Jun 18, 2013)

I have had DP/DR for over a year now. But like 2 months ago the DP part got worse. I feel disconnected from myself. Mentally and physically. I don't feel like myself and it feels weird to say "I" or "me". I'm scared and i don't want to go on living like this. Please help.


----------



## SheWontFollow (Apr 16, 2013)

I used to feel the same thing. You will get over this. These thoughts do dissapate over time. Just remind yourself that its normal to have these thoughts right now, in my opinion its only anxiety at its worst.


----------



## Jurgen (Aug 3, 2013)

The cure?
Distract yourself. Accept this weird "feeling" is there, but do not allow it to control you. Engage in social events, fulfil some emotional longing, stop questioning your cognitive abilities and perception. And make them to good use. It goes away this way even if it seems momentarily that it doesn't. This is how EVERYBODY I know recovered


----------



## morgenstrn (Aug 16, 2013)

Yes this feeling definitely will dissipate in time. I used to feel this way 24/7..and you'll come out of it without even having noticed! But it does take time.., most people report 6-8 months until it fades away, but it varies from person to person. For me it took about 7 months. I'm not cured yet but at least I feel like my old self again, memories and feelings are back.

Try to chill out and not overthink (easier said than done I know), try to accept it's there like "ok I got this for life, I'll never get better, so at least have some fun in my life and pretend it's not there!!" even if this is not true. Remember it's just anxiety playing its tricks.

Take care, and you will get better trust me.


----------

